# where can i get an x pipe



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

my friend ordered pace setter headers and has flowmaster exhaust.slp doesnt make one separate but who does


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

*No x but H*

I dont know X, but stolen fox on ls1gto.com makes a quality H pipe. He makes a clamp or weld version both under 100. Lot of guys have bought his H pipe.


----------

